# What type of homer is this?



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

I know this is a homer, but what type? What would you call the coloration?

Thanks

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/547338_4273416486601_206975750_n.jpg


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

Blue Checker Splash and it looks like a hen


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Hah! I knew it was a hen! You can tell the hens apart because they have a much slimmer face, right?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a hen to me too, but could be either. I'm assuming it's a young bird by the band color.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

According to its band, it was born this year.

What do the plastic bands mean? In this case, it being blue?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the blue band thick and kind awkwardly shaped? If so, it's a chip ring and this bird was lost on a race. If it's a normal snap on band, people put those on their birds for various reasons. It's to tell them apart from others. Could be boys from girls, breeders from fliers, anything really.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

very pretty splash you got there, and i'd say hen to by the head shape.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

My friend found this bird at work. The pigeon just flew right into the nursing home's smoking shack and bounced in. She mistook the smoking shack for her loft. I called the owner yesterday and am waiting for a response.


----------

